
Markets will punish Apple for the loss of its master magician - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2011/08/24/jobs-was-apples-magical-touch/
======
mx12
Why did't they do this on Friday evening? That would have given enough time
for people to fully understand what this means. Instead, there is going to be
a big sell off tomorrow morning. I understand there would be a sell off
tomorrow, but maybe not as big. The stock has dropped nearly 20 points in
after hours.

<http://www.nasdaq.com/quotes/after-hours.aspx>

~~~
orangecat
Which is 5%, not a huge amount especially compared to the recent market
volatility. This is sort of a test of the efficient market hypothesis:
everyone with any knowledge of the situation would have been expecting Jobs to
step down sometime in the next few years, so it should be mostly priced into
the stock already.

~~~
r00fus
This is a good time to buy.

------
kbob
Right now (8/25, 11:54 AM EDT) AAPL is down 1.1% from yesterday's close.
That's a pretty mild punishment.

